# Sherman Cove



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey guys I have a couple of question about fishing at Nas Pensacola. Not sure if anyone has the answer's but its worth a shoot
1. Is there any fish in that round man made looking lake by the marina? 
2. Has any one fished the bayou by Sherman inlet?
3. What exactly is considered the ICW ? sorry really new to salt fishing
4. Where is the best area to find reds and trout and with what?

I know there are several post about Nas Pcola and I have read them but I was just looking for some more in depth info. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Fastbasser (Sep 4, 2015)

I can't offer much as I'm from out of tiwn, but I'm pretty sure that's a restricted area...


----------



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Fastbasser said:


> I can't offer much as I'm from out of tiwn, but I'm pretty sure that's a restricted area...



I am active duty so I think I can fish it. I am just not sure where the good areas are. See I said areas!!! I don't want anyone's "Spots" I just wanna place where I might be able to hook up with some fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Lake Frederick I think it's called... not much there. I've fished it a couple times, caught a LOT of juvie flounder.

Sherman Cove Lagoon. Shallow, a lot of small speckled trout.

The Intercoastal Waterway is a channel that in our area goes from Mobile Bay to Port St Joe. It's guaranteed to be 10' (?) deep or so. 

Marked with bouys and pilings. 

I think the Coast Guard does a course for new mariners that can teach you a a lot of stuff like this.

Jim


----------



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

jim t said:


> Lake Frederick I think it's called... not much there. I've fished it a couple times, caught a LOT of juvie flounder.
> 
> Sherman Cove Lagoon. Shallow, a lot of small speckled trout.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks Jim. I would be interested in finding out that course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

fish the ICW, you can park and walk down the beach. Just about anything can be caught there..... good luck!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

why don't you talk to the marina personnel at Sherman ?? While you fish it from shore. you can't take a boat into the restricted area, Doesn't matter if you are active , retired or a DOD employee or just plain Joe.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

While you figure it all.out
Head down here.see picture
Get a nice size rod with some decent size.line..say 20.lb.
Get you a chunk of mullet dead a wire leader and a trible hook..a..good size wieght.
Cast bait in icw.
Hold rod tight JK
Sit there and determine how you are going to get to the other side. While fishing.
When you figure that out. Follow the osprey in the morning in the evening..
They will lead you to the mullet 
The mullet will be where the action is.
Welcome and good luck.
PS or take short cut buy a kayak used now follow the other kayaks to.where the osprey feed
Forget dead mullet get a lure and drag it behind you
What lure."while maxtrix shad of course"
OR spook or gold.spoon.
Caution 
People have died Kayaking there abouts.
Be smart, be safe.
And report all decent catches here with a 16 digit grid.


----------



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow good info. Thanks for taking the time teach me something's. I never thought of talking to the guys in the marina but I definitely will now. I am not sure what a 16 digit grid is but I will report back with an update. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Military grid reference system

The*military grid reference system*(MGRS)[1]*is the geocoordinate standard used by*NATO*militaries for locating points on the earth. The MGRS is derived from the*Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM)*grid system and the*universal polar stereographic (UPS)grid system, but uses a different labeling convention. The MGRS is used for the entire earth.

An example of an*MGRS coordinate, or*grid reference, would be*4QFJ12345678, which consists of three parts:

4Q (grid zone designator, GZD)FJ (the 100,000-meter square identifier)12345678 (numerical location;*easting*is 1234 andnorthing*is 5678, in this case specifying a location with 10*m resolution)

An MGRS grid reference is a point reference system. When the term 'grid square' is used, it can refer to a square with a side length of 10*km (6*mi), 1*km, 100*m (328*ft), 10*m or 1*m, depending on the precision of the coordinates provided. (In some cases, squares adjacent to a Grid Zone Junction (GZJ) are clipped, so polygon is a better descriptor of these areas.) The number of digits in the numerical location must be even: 0, 2, 4, 6, 8 or 10, depending on the desired precision. When changing precision levels, it is important to*truncate*rather than*roundthe easting and northing values to ensure the more precise polygon will remain within the boundaries of the less precise polygon. Related to this is the primacy of the southwest corner of the polygon being the labeling point for an entire polygon. In instances where the polygon is not a square and has been clipped by a grid zone junction, the polygon keeps the label of the southwest corner as if it had not been clipped.


----------



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jet fishin said:


> Military grid reference system
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MIND BLOWN!!! LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Don't mind me been up all night and got nothing better to do then play on here

Hint #2

This is where I would get to if I was you.

Hint 3
When you get there swap matrix shad for popping cork. Under cork put 12 to 18 inches of furore carbine about 15 lb small #2 hook
Put live shrimp under popping cork on hook. Cast in areas were it drops off.
Hold rod tight JK
Report all decent in counters here include pictures and 18 digit grid with all reports
Catch fish
Hint # 4 I think
Get shrimp from Grays tackle there the closest to you.
Hint 5 get tackle from outcast. Pick there brains while your there. 
Them boys are cool
Hint 5 when you get tired of giving Grays all your money. Go to wally world and buy small bait net.
Catch your own bait .


----------



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jet fishin said:


> Don't mind me been up all night and got nothing better to do then play on here
> 
> Hint #2
> 
> ...



Thanks man...... Don't worry I spend most my night on here as well!! Where area's do you like fish in Pcola


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Believe it not right in the middle of that picture I sent you lol 
Are you land locked?
Do you have transportation?
I can give you some pointers based on your answers.
However Nas is killer and a great place to fish.
Use the search button and read all about it.
And if you single and like to mingle the cove will be the place to be.
This weekend should be killer if weather holds good.
Me I am way to old for that stuff.
But if you see a fat guy with a very unique boat fishing in that circle. Ask him "you jet fishin"
Never know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jet fishin said:


> Believe it not right in the middle of that picture I sent you lol
> 
> Are you land locked?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Cool man thanks a bunch. No I don't have a boat but I am gonna get a kayak soon. I do have transportation. I would probably stay out of the party zone because I am married with children...... Kind of like Al bundy. I do love to fish though. Hopefully I'll be able to get out there today. Sometimes it's hard to get out with three kids


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Cool man thanks a bunch. No I don't have a boat but I am gonna get a kayak soon. I do have transportation. I would probably stay out of the party zone because I am married with children...... Kind of like Al bundy. I do love to fish though. Hopefully I'll be able to get out there today. Sometimes it's hard to get out with three kids

Ya stay out of the party zone
Search Bob Sikes bridge great fishing a little bit of a drive tho.
You can park at the foot of the old Bridge and walk out on old bridge.

This is my 1000th post! That proves I am a great fisher man.
Woop Woop
Ya right.......


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey was that You at the landcut on NAS about 0530?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I fish down there 3 to 4 times per year. If you're not opposed to wading, the State Park at Perdido (Big Lagoon State Park, I think) has some good trout and redfish water. East end, toward Big Lagoon, Going near the observation tower, heading East, you pass a flat with grass on it... early mornings you can sometimes find trout up there. Lots of kayakers in that area for the same thing. Matrix Shad in white, pearl, or lemondrop can be good on a 1/4 ounce jig head; or a simple Z-man or Money Minnow swimbait on a jig head or Texas rigged on a weighted hook works well also. Swim it along, drop it and hop it in the holes or deeper looking spots in the grass. Further East you come to some docks that face Big Lagoon, there are sometimes redfish holding on those docks. Same baits will work, gold spoons, DoA shrimp maybe. I got a nice flounder off the end of one of those docks earlier this year.

Small live pinfish on a bottom rig can be great as well, a few inches in size. Can catch them with a cast net in the grass beds, or use a sabiki rig with the hooks tipped with tiny pieces of shrimp. If you can find finger mullet, they can work as well. Shrimp will generally get torn to pieces by the pinfish too fast to be useful. 

Moving tides are better, look for bait activity. If you see mullet jumping and schools of bait around, you are probably in the right area. 

A kayak will open up a lot more options for you. 

Good luck!


----------

